# Confused about Flea,Worm and Tick Treatment



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
I trying to sort out what treatments I need to take for a 6 month trip including Spain and Portugal and am getting confused by all the products and the things they do and don't cover.
Advantix does fleas ticks sand flies and mosquitos
Advantage just fleas
Advocate covers heartworm, gastro-intestinal worms, fleas and lice
Scalibor collar does ticks sandflies and mosquitos
Frontline does fleas and ticks

So... to cover the main threats (fleas ticks sand flies and mosquitos) do I need to fit a scalibor collar and administer advocate, or should I also include advantix for full coverage? Don't want to over-dose the little man!! 

Have also read about problems with Advocate (mainly in collie types) but can't see anything else that covers heartworm.

Also is I use Advocate does that mean I don't need to use worming tablets?

Can't believe I can't find a single website that details exactly what I need

Thanks for any advice

Sally


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not ask your vet??


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Will do when i am in next, but just trying to get one thing sorted and ticked off the list. Hadn't expected it to be so complicated but hoped that someone on here would have aleady sorted the dilemma


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You don't need any treatment but I would give your dog Advantix and take a Drontal tablet to use when you visit the vet to cover the Tapeworm.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do be careful not to mix and max treatments

They are potent medications

mikes advice is sound

But consultation with a vet in the first instance is wise

Aldra


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

The short answer is, in my opinion, that you could use Advocate with Scalibor collars. That's what I use for my dogs, because I think it gives the broadest cover for the least effort. But, don't forget that tapeworm treatment is still required, whatever else you decide on. Advocate is a good routine roundworm treatment, but doesn't treat tapeworm.

You're right to think seriously about this, for two reasons. First, the further south you go, the more parasites of different types your dogs are likely to meet, some of which can cause serious diseases. Second, we don't have any of them endemic in the UK yet, and it's better to treat preventatively than to import them. For example, the reason tapeworm treatment is insisted upon before dogs are brought home is that there is a tapeworm in Europe called _Echinococcus granulosus_ which is a serious health hazard to many species, including people and particularly sheep. Dogs can carry this tapeworm. Some of the other diseases are just as dangerous, in the opinion of many vets.

In my view, we have a responsibility to our to keep our pets safe abroad, or leave them at home. It is unsafe not to use preventative medication for all these diseases, for some of which, including leishmaniosis, there is no effective treatment. The few that do get infected can become very sick indeed, and some die.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*dogs*

Hi Gerry, as previous poster has said, use advantix and drontal !! we use both for our 6 year old Yorkie since he was born, he has been all over Europe with us.
Our vet here in the Uk and the one we use in St Omer on our return home have both recommended it, Nuff said !!
We treat him every month with advantic even when here at home.
BTW we are off to Spain next week for our summer stay will be based at Salou as we like the flatness of it (we are both walking disabled) lots of pubs and cafe's to stop at when we get sore and tired !! Temp In Salou 24c and climbing great !! cant wait


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

At first some remarks:
It is difficult for me to do "medical stuff" in English, cause I am not a native speaker. So please excuse the one or the other "irregularity" in language. 
And I am not a vet. However, I made very bad experiences with mediteranian diseases with my dog and I want to tell about that, cause my experiences could be a little help for somebody else in similar bad situation. And it could give you an idea what to ask to a real expert.

In April 2012 my dog was infected by hungarian ticks and got Babesiosis, Ehrlichiosis and Borreliosis. Especially the hungarian Babesiosis may kill the dog within 7 days after outbreak.
When the Babesiosis broke out, we were in Greece but because no vet could give a clear diagnosis to us, we travelled back to Austria and in Villach. There we were lucky to meet a very experienced vet, 3 days after outbreak of illness. So the dog could be rescued and is totally healthy today.

Leishmaniosis:
L. will be transfered by sandflies. Scalibor dog collar is described to be effective against sandflies.
We keep additionally in mind, that sandflies are active during night from 1 hour after sunset till 1 hour before sunrise, mainly from April till November. They are bad flyers and cannot attack the dog during windy conditions or walkings. When the dog rests at night, we keep him inside the van.
There is a new medicament to cure L. The name is CaniLeish by Virbac.

Babesiosis:
B. will be transfered by ticks. Scalibor is effective against ticks.
In mediteranian countries and Hungaria and Austria. Very aggressive, the dog may die within 7 days. Sympthomes are suddenly high feaver, 41 degrees C plus; urin like Coca Cola light, excrements like barbecue curry sauce. The dog is totally apathic and refuses water and food, very bad, when it is hot.
Medicament is Imizol or Carbesia. In Germany and Austria this medicament is not allowed, so we drove to Hungaria and the dog was rescued.

Borreliosis (Lyme disease, lameness and feaver) and Ehrlichiosis (high feaver) is transfered as well by ticks. My dog got Doxycyclin for 6 weeks and is free of all.
By the way, my dog was vaccinated against Borreliosis, but got it from ticks in Hungaria. Later on I read, that the serum Merilym will be sold in Europe, but is only effective against an north american family of Borreliosis, so ineffective in Europe, only sold for money making I suppose.

Dirofilariosis (Heartworm):
Heartworm will be transfered by mosquitos. As long as we are in an area with HW we give worm pills Milbemax as prophylaxis every 4 weeks as long we stay there plus 4 weeks after the trip.

Fleas:
I.a.w. my description of Scalibor, the collar is effective against fleas as well.

Summary:
We give the dog Scalibor protection collar against Sandflies, fleas and ticks. The dog is quite allright with the collar, but not so with spot-ons, this makes him crazy for a week.
Additionally we look after ticks every evening, cause the disease will be transfered to the dog from the tick after 24 hrs. That means there will be a good chance to remove the tick before in time.
And we give all 4 weeks Milbemax, when we are in mediteranian countries.
And we take a feaver thermometre with us and when the dog gets high feaver, we go to an experienced vet or drive home immediately (Pelion/Greece to Villach/ Austria in 21 hrs with MH and 80 hp)

Hope this helps a little bit.

Regards

Bernd


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies
Trouble with just using advantix with drontal is that i dont think your dog has any cover for heartworm.
Doesn't seem to be a product, or even pair of products, that covers everything
Thanks Bernd for taking the time to type all that info for me.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Our vet recomended both Advocate and Advantix, with alternate products adminstered every 2 weeks during the course of the treatment, which is what our two are on now ready for the 11th June. 
Is Drontal the recomended worm tablet for the return trip?

Malcolm


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Scalibor collar , Milbemax wormer and Frontline as a back up for fleas ( i am not convinced the Scalibor is brilliant for fleas...)
And beware as sandflies are maybe not what you think, they can be prevalent in broadleaf forests, rather than coasts.
The collar is as effective as a vaccine against L. Around 80 odd percent if memory serves. 
I do not have the experience of Bernd, but in Southern France Babesiosis is well understood. 

Our dog has no problems with a scalibor collar. I would always have one. 
Its the best thing against tics and L.


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

Malcolm, Drontal and Milbemax both contain praziquantel, which is the approved product for tapeworm treatment, so either will be fine on the way home.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

While we are on the subject of wormers does anyone know if Milbemax is effective against Lungworm?
My dog reacts badly to Advocate and so I would like an alternative if possible. 
She likes to graze and I understand that they can pick up Lungworm from snail and slug trails.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

yes, it is effective against lungworm too, see this:

http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/milbemax_dog.shtml
"Further Milbemax is indicated for the reduction of the level of infection of Crenosoma vulpis and Angiostrongylus vasorum (according to specific treatment schedule as advised by your veterinarian)"

Crenosoma vulpis and Angiostrongylus vasorum are "lungworm".


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Unless things have changed very recently the Advantix you get in the UK isnot the best .Wait until you get to Spain or Portugal and get it there as it a different product and gives good protection against Sandfly .
Yes Drontal is on the Defra accepted list.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

salomon said:


> Scalibor collar , Milbemax wormer and Frontline as a back up for fleas ( i am not convinced the Scalibor is brilliant for fleas...)
> And beware as sandflies are maybe not what you think, they can be prevalent in broadleaf forests, rather than coasts.
> The collar is as effective as a vaccine against L. Around 80 odd percent if memory serves.
> I do not have the experience of Bernd, but in Southern France Babesiosis is well understood.
> ...


Again Sandfly is a misnomer as its actually a mosquito that is found almost anywhere not just near sandy beaches and causes often permanent damage to dogs requiring lifetime medication


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that Droncit is ok too. Same makers as Drontal but it just treats tapeworm rather than tapeworm and roundworm.

Minefield isn't it? There is a fortune to be made by someone who manages to combine all the flea and worm treatments into one safe product


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> Unless things have changed very recently the Advantix you get in the UK isnot the best .Wait until you get to Spain or Portugal and get it there as it a different product and gives good protection against Sandfly .
> Yes Drontal is on the Defra accepted list.


Are you certain about that Brian?


----------

